
Remove Firefox Replay - mauricioc
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1609815
======
sp332
This seems to be one of the effects of Mozilla laying off 70 people last week.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22057737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22057737)

------
mauricioc
Title slightly editorialized because the name "Firefox Replay" showed up in
previous HN discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21655958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21655958)
(1596 points)

